# Presidio Futsal League



## Threeke (Jan 20, 2017)

Interesting: https://www.soccernation.com/presidio-announces-futsal-league/


----------



## espola (Jan 20, 2017)

Threeke said:


> Interesting: https://www.soccernation.com/presidio-announces-futsal-league/


$450 for 6 games.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Jan 21, 2017)

espola said:


> $450 for 6 games.


Yeesh, that's a lot. Who gets the money? Training included? Doesnt' matter how great a player is outdoor soccer, this game is very different.  If it is played right, it's a beautiful game.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 21, 2017)

$450 per team isn't very much.
That's $75 per game. Most gym rental is $50-$70 for an hour.  
Put 8 players on a team and you're basically paying for the cost of a private trainer.  
No rainouts. Sounds like a good league.


----------



## Socal United (Jan 22, 2017)

timbuck said:


> $450 per team isn't very much.
> That's $75 per game. Most gym rental is $50-$70 for an hour.
> Put 8 players on a team and you're basically paying for the cost of a private trainer.
> No rainouts. Sounds like a good league.


Unless it doesn't include ref fees.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Jan 22, 2017)

timbuck said:


> $450 per team isn't very much.
> That's $75 per game. Most gym rental is $50-$70 for an hour.
> Put 8 players on a team and you're basically paying for the cost of a private trainer.
> No rainouts. Sounds like a good league.


Yes, if there is training involved. Otherwise, it's just pick up soccer games


----------



## timbuck (Jan 22, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> Yes, if there is training involved. Otherwise, it's just pick up soccer games


Nothing terribly wrong with that either.


----------



## CaliKlines (Jan 22, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> Yes, if there is training involved. Otherwise, it's just pick up soccer games





timbuck said:


> Nothing terribly wrong with that either.


Actually, pick up games are one of the best ways for kids to learn how to be creative...especially when playing futsal.


----------

